# Chassis intrude Error



## wissper (5. Februar 2016)

Hallo, ich habe nach dem Zusammenbau und der Istallation von Windows folgendes Problem: immer wenn ich starte erfolg die Meldung Chassis intrude! Please check your system. Mein Board ist das Asus X99-A. 

Was kann ich da machen ?


----------



## Laudian (5. Februar 2016)

Hier scheint das Problem schon einmal diskutiert worden zu sein:

Chassis Intruded Fatal Error, System Halted

Laut denen sollst du einfach mal STRG drücken und das System dann einmal neu starten.


----------



## wissper (5. Februar 2016)

Dank, klappt aber nicht


----------



## nWo-Wolfpac (5. Februar 2016)

On the P5Q-E and some other Asus boards, there is no bios setting where you can turn intrusion detection off. Instead, you must locate the chassis intrusion pins and put a jumper on them. It is covered in the Asus manuals - download the manual for your motherboard.

Du musst anscheind einen Jumper auf die Chassis Intrusion Pins stecken.


----------



## wissper (5. Februar 2016)

Und was sind jumper und wo sind die Pins ?


----------



## nWo-Wolfpac (5. Februar 2016)

http://dlcdnet.asus.com/pub/ASUS/mb/LGA2011/X99-A/G10088_X99-A_UG_V3_WEB_only.pdf

Seite 54 / Punkt 13

Laut Anleitung sollten da schon Jumper drauf sein, vielleicht haben die sich gelöst ?
Jumper sind so Käppchen die du auf die Pins stecken kannst. Schau einfach in die Anleitung da ist es beschrieben (siehe Link)

Jumper sehen so aus
http://i.ebayimg.com/images/g/FnIAAMXQeKNTPU3L/s-l300.jpg


----------



## wissper (5. Februar 2016)

Hat geklappt ! Danke


----------



## nWo-Wolfpac (5. Februar 2016)

Keine Ursache


----------

